
Show HN: I made an Android app that makes picking photos easier - aluminumginger
https://www.dropbox.com/s/x4uwdrz16hesx2z/photo%20picker.rar?dl=0
======
aluminumginger
Have you ever taken a bunch of photos and had to go through them to see which
one is the best? Well this app will help you do just that!

